# Well, this is strange ... a Sigma "clone"???



## JumboShrimp (May 7, 2014)

See link below from Sigma's refurb website.

http://www.sigmaphoto.com/product/clone-of-18-200mm-f35-63-dc-macro-os-hsm-c-refurbished


----------



## tolusina (May 7, 2014)

Might be a webmaster goof, left a testing page up.
Looks like a clone of...
http://www.sigmaphoto.com/product/18-200mm-f35-63-dc-macro-os-hsm-c


----------

